
Show HN: Autonomous Artist in a Box - protogenes
https://vimeo.com/305196056
======
protogenes
Part of the #NeurIPS2018 Creative Art gallery currently in Montreal.

This machine artist creates a new piece of art every few seconds -
indefinitely.

Inside, the particular neural network developed an affinity for depicting
portraits of people with one blind eye. Once in a while this is compensated
with a face having a third eye.

